# Kill la Kill Discussion Thread



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2013)

​
​
​So anyone here watching the anime Kill la Kill ? if so did you like it. ?​DAT OST​


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 10, 2013)

Too much fanservice. Stopped halfway through the second episode.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 10, 2013)

Been considering on watching it, just never found the time to do so.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 15, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Too much fanservice. Stopped halfway through the second episode.


 

This is one of the cases where the fanservice is pretty much the joke. Criticizing Kill La Kill for the constant fanservice would be like criticizing The Boondocks for its constant use of "n****".

I decided to give the series a shot... and watched the first six episodes in a row (I think I was sold when the second episode became entirely about a tennis match to the death). The show knows that it's goofy, dumb fun and wears that proudly on its sleeves; I can dig that.


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 15, 2013)

deleted


----------



## frogboy (Dec 15, 2013)

The fanservice can get a bit annoying at times, but if you look past it the series is truly enjoyable.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 1, 2014)

I love it. It reminds me of Gurren Lagann so much. I believe the team behind TTGL also worked on this.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 1, 2014)

Kill la Kill, one of the best anime of the season. If you can't understand that, then you are a lost cause.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Fuck yes, this has been my favorite anime for quite a while. I've been watching it since the day episode 1 aired, haven't missed a single episode yet. The OST is amazing too.
*PING PONG CIRCULATE*


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2014)

It's official.


----------

